# ATTENTION ALL BASSHEADS



## 808 MAFIA (Aug 16, 2014)

Please post any trunk hammering tracks!!!

But can you find something that hits harder than this???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXhisDQ1Xew


----------



## alphakitsune (Aug 16, 2014)

Dangit, I thought this was a fishing thread.


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 16, 2014)

What kind of bass are you looking for? rap? Techno? Metal? Here's a bass line for ya  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14229800/


----------



## Zerig (Aug 16, 2014)

808 MAFIA said:


> But can you find something that hits harder than this???



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yud7ofb4aq0


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow, OP! That was awesome...















...crap


----------



## 808 MAFIA (Aug 16, 2014)

Everybody's entitled to their own opinion, but Metro Boomin is one of the hottest trap producers out right now, the beat is amazing. The person who bought his beat and raped over it, not so hot. The beat hits that perfect bass that just sounds amazing if you got subs in your car. You were probably listening to it through your $10 JVC headphones though, so...


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 16, 2014)

This is a sick bassline


----------



## Taralack (Aug 16, 2014)

Moved to Music Discussion. Please read subforum descriptions before posting.


----------



## Rekel (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a Polk Db1040 in my car. It's just a 10", but shit, that song hits hard (listened to it with ATH M50x's), so I still can't wait to hear it in my car. 

Surprisingly, Rack City actually has some pretty deep bass (accidentally found out, I hate the song lol). And bass-boosted, it really knocks. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqP06qIqi4k

This one I just like because of how low and clean it is, and the song itself is good IMO. It's not that loud. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg8QgUIKXHw

EDIT: I just realized how polar opposite these two songs' lyrics are. xD



Of course, you could always just blast this through it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abXT1n6AhmA 
Careful, though.


----------



## tisr (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't listen to much rap at all here. Closest thing is this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfI3333AaN8

Bassnectar makes the best basslines
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M-jOZRe0-8


----------



## Ayattar (Aug 17, 2014)

As a person with music education I'm entitled to say that it was worthless crap with zero value


----------



## tisr (Aug 17, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> As a person with music education I'm entitled to say that it was worthless crap with zero value



As a person with art education I'm entitled to say that cartoons are worthless crap with zero value.

Yes, what you're saying literally makes no sense.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Aug 17, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> As a person with music education I'm entitled to say that it was worthless crap with zero value



What's your opinion on this album? I love the baroque influence in there, that's something original

I really would like to know


----------



## tisr (Aug 17, 2014)

Kitsune Cross said:


> What's your opinion on this album? I love the baroque influence in there, that's something original
> 
> I really would like to know



its a sledgehammer

whoo savant


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2014)

BiaW is king of bass on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weeJl7cVA8M


----------

